

Hojoki mobile app (built on Trigger.io) in action - cloud app notifications - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/08/09/app-showcase-hojoki-in-action/

======
plainspace
We are developing PLAYERPRO with Trigger.io. Stay tuned. We'll have something
for you to look at soon.

<http://www.getplayerpro.com/>

PS We are looking for a full stack developer to join our team. Choose your
poison:

[http://www.startupers.com/jobs/playerpro/14592/full-stack-
de...](http://www.startupers.com/jobs/playerpro/14592/full-stack-developer)

<https://angel.co/playerpro#recruiting>

[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Full_Stack_Developer_1667_1.as...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Full_Stack_Developer_1667_1.aspx)

------
benarent
As an aside. I love using Hojoki to get a daily digest of all activity across
the SaaS products we use. ( Github, Pivotal Tracker and Highrise ) all in one
nice mail.

~~~
boehr
Hi benarent, great to hear. Thanks for using Hojoki! Martin from Hojoki

------
dataisfun
Fantastic. Do you have more examples of apps built on Trigger by chance? Would
love to see em.

~~~
amirnathoo
Yes, many cool apps under development and we're working on a showcase page.

Here are a couple of other links for now:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wine-box/id525182844?mt=8>
<http://needanaccountant.org/MobileApp.aspx>

